# Watch this all the way to the end...



## panta dokimazete (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.downtoearthministries.com/training.php?item=157

Not sure if this is in the right forum...


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 20, 2007)

I like that guy, I really do. He has a refreshing candor and is a perfect example of how the god that the american church is selling fails to connect with the soul. 

This fellow used every buzz word and cliché and he used them correctly. He is intimately knowledgeable of the church and church-ianity and understands perfectly well that the seeker-friendly church can operate quite efficiently without God. He understands this principle well enough that he can throw it back in the face of 'christians' who present a hand-wringing, wussy god.

If this fellow could get just the slightest glimpse of God as Isaiah describes him he would be a believer. This fellow has heard all the presentations of the 'gospel' yet has never heard THE GOSPEL. Pray for him, all he needs now is a foundation and one moment of quickening.
_
Almighty, Sovereign, Majestic Father, have mercy on this young man, take him captive that he might serve your Kingdom._

Thanks for posting that JD.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like that guy, I really do. He has a refreshing candor and is a perfect example of how the god that the american church is selling fails to connect with the soul.



I also think he's a very respectable guy. He's certainly got a good bead on things.

I also like the way you kept to the lower-case when you referenced "the god of the american church."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Gloria (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow.  To have *such* a grasp on it and not believe it is...I don't have the words for it...unbelievable, yet totally believable...

Romans 1: 18-21

"For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened."

Pray for this guy...wow...


----------



## historyb (Apr 8, 2007)

leaves me speechless


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like that guy, I really do. He has a refreshing candor and is a perfect example of how the god that the american church is selling fails to connect with the soul.
> 
> This fellow used every buzz word and cliché and he used them correctly. He is intimately knowledgeable of the church and church-ianity and understands perfectly well that the seeker-friendly church can operate quite efficiently without God. He understands this principle well enough that he can throw it back in the face of 'christians' who present a hand-wringing, wussy god.
> 
> ...




I'm not surprised one bit that people like this guy exist.

When I meet people like him, I become truly furious. This fury is directed at the hordes of false teachers who've overwhelmed these people and left them in the cold darkness. For the actual affected people, I grieve so much their souls, because it is scary just how much they can know and yet not believe.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 8, 2007)

I watched the video back when the link was first posted. 

For days I couldn't shake the feeling that the whole thing was scripted, a marketing ploy. I pray that I'm wrong, and the young man would be convicted by his own words.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 8, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> http://www.downtoearthministries.com/training.php?item=157
> 
> Not sure if this is in the right forum...



Would these be like the fellows in John 8:30-47?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 9, 2007)

Gloria said:


> To have *such* a grasp on it and not believe it ...



This guy presents a classic example of the Bible's teaching that, although Christianity is filled with intellectual content (propositional revelation), intellectual content is not the whole picture. What's missing from this guy is, as others have said, the spiritual element:

_Yet, among the mature, we do impart wisdom, although it is not a wisdom of this age or of the rulers of this age, who are doomed to pass away. But, we impart a secret and hidden wisdom of God, which God decreed, before the ages, for our glory. None of the rulers of this age understood this for, if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. But, as it is written, "What no eye has seen, nor ear heard, nor the heart of man imagined, what God has prepared for those who love Him" - these things God has revealed to us through the Spirit. For the Spirit searches everything, even the depths of God. For who knows a person's thoughts except the spirit of that person, which is in him? So, also, no one comprehends the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, that we might understand the things freely given us by God. And, we impart this in words not taught by human wisdom, but taught by the Spirit, interpreting spiritual truths to those who are spiritual. The natural person does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are folly to him, and he is not able to understand them because they are spiritually discerned. The spiritual person judges all things but is, himself, to be judged by no one. "For, who has understood the mind of the Lord so as to instruct Him?" But, we have the mind of Christ._ (1 Corinthians 2:6-16)


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

No audio - can someone give me a summary?


----------



## shackleton (Apr 10, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I watched the video back when the link was first posted.
> 
> For days I couldn't shake the feeling that the whole thing was scripted, a marketing ploy. I pray that I'm wrong, and the young man would be convicted by his own words.



I am also skeptical, especially when I saw the name at the bottom of the screen. "Great News Network." This is affiliated with Ray Comfort and Way of the Master Radio. I have seen other stuff they have fabricated, all for the, "sake of the gospel." I am not saying that it is not true, It is just not beyond them to make something up for the shock value so they can get a point across.

Get the message from it but believe it with a grain of salt.


----------



## historyb (Apr 10, 2007)

I was wondering if it was faked to, so I emailed them about it and here is the response:



> Larry Lee <[email protected]>
> 
> Doug,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm like Chris. can't get the audio with the video. What's up with that?


----------

